# Did you get the reference?



## DrChen

Hi all!

I need your help.
Context : imagine you're watching a movie with your friends and the characters on the screen make a joke that you can only understand if you have seen the anime/commercial/comedy show/etc. they're referring to. Your friend turns to you and asks : "*did you get the reference*?" with a knowing smirk on their face.
How on earth would you say that in Japanese??
I would say 何言ってるか分かった? ／今なんて言ったか分かった？or simply 今の分かった？ but I was wondering if there was a way of saying that there is a reference to something (and that one should get it). Do you see what I mean?

Thanks!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

分かった？
今の分かった？
何のパクりか分かった？
今の、何のパクりか分かった？
All work.


----------



## DrChen

Referenceという意味でパクリとも言えるんだ。やっぱ「パクる」って幅広い意味を持っているね。
ありがとうございます。


----------



## Flaminius

ええっ、そうなの。私の感覚だとパクるって、そっくり同じことをするとか、真似だとわかる程度にアレンジを加えることだよ。Referenceはもう少し意味範囲が広んじゃないかな。一応、言及という訳があるけれど、これは、かなり硬い表現だからテレビ番組を見てあれこれ言うような日常会話には相応しくない。口語ではネタという語をよく使うよ。元ネタでもいいかも。

これ、何がネタだか分かる?　とか、
今の、元ネタ分かる?　と
聞くな、私なら。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

このフォーラムには相応しくないかもしれませんが、平成30年秋現在で例示すると、ソフトバンクの白い犬のお父さんと、堺雅人、菊川怜が出演し、菊川怜がスマホをお尻で踏んでしまうＣＭで例示すると、

これの元ネタわかる？
→アガサクリスティーのオリエント急行殺人事件

これ、何のパクりかわかる？
→はずきルーペ

的な違いがあると思います。


----------



## DrChen

SoLaTiDobermanさんが言及しました（）CMを再生してみると、なるほどって思いました。Flaminiusさんもその例示に賛成ですか？
Edit：Flaminiusさん、外人の私が敢えて意見を述べるなんて申し訳ありませんが、私の中では「パクる」という語には「真似する」という意味が確かにあるのですが、単純に「盗む」という意味も含まれているかと思います。


----------



## Flaminius

ヘン博士、私もソラシドさんが例示した通りに使い分けますね。あなたの当初の質問が原典を知らないと面白さが分からない条件を課していたので、元ネタについても言及wしておくべきだと思ったのです。

パクるは俗語で、盗むという意味、逮捕拘束するという意味があります。多分盗むが他の全ての語義の元になっていると思いますが、厳密に調べたわけではありません。テレビ番組やドラマについてパクるという語が使われている時、どれだけ原義にあった非難の気持ちが込められているんでしょうね。


----------



## DrChen

2年ぶりのメッセージですが、「オマージュ」という言い方もあると聞きました。
皆さんどう思いますか？


----------



## Flaminius

はい、オマージュという言い方もあります。しかし、この語は口語ではありません。例えば、家族で夕食を食べながら#5のようなCMを見て「何のオマージュか分かる?」というような会話はあまりないと思います。


----------

